

Bootstrap is revolutionary because it's DaaS [Design as a Service] and it's free - spolu

well... I spent 4h protyping a website with Twitter Bootstrap, and it looked like a 1yr old startup's website with substantial funding and a full time designer.
======
mirceagoia
Yes, I tried that too and it's quite cool.

